

Show HN: GigPlug – Recommend your contacts for jobs and earn a bounty - alexparish
http://gigplug.com

======
mooreds
Is this UK only?

Love to see any effort to solving the labor/skills mismatch in a more
efficient manner.

~~~
alexparish
Currently we only have roles based in the UK. We will be adding US roles
shortly.

If you have any contacts who are based in the UK they will be matched with
roles in our system.

Also, you can connect your contacts and have a play regardless of where you
live. Any feedback on onboarding, UX, concept etc would be much appreciated.
Hit the LinkedIn button to get started.

